# Generac 04390-1 Won't Crank



## escyoc (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a Generac 04390-1 that won't crank. It has a new battery and a new starter. There are no warning lights showing. Can someone give me some ideas of what could be the problem? Thanks.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you checked for a blown fuse in the starter circuit and make sure that the starter solenoid is functioning correctly


----------



## escyoc (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for responding. I have checked both of those items and one fuse is very warm to the touch. The blue wire to the solenoid has no power going to it - to make it start. If you take the blue wire to starter, unit will turnover. But, cannot get power to blue wire. If you unplug the blue wire harness, you can get lights for about 2 seconds. After plugging it back up, there are no lights.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Check all the connections for corrosion and make sure that they are tight


----------

